# Yikes.... I need to lose 1-2 pound by tomorrow



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I have an insurance policy medical appointment tomorrow morning. I need to make sure I'm under 239 to qualify for the "preferred" premium.. I just weighed myself after lunch and I was about 239.8. I guess that 12 mile ride didn't help much yesterday!

I threw the bike on the truck and will be able to do about a 90 minute ride tonight, and I'll also go to the gym later.

What are some do's and dont's for tonight and tomorrow morning (10:15AM is the weigh in)?

Eat light for dinner tonight (veggies & fruit only)?
Drink lots of water vs don't drink lots of water?
Skip breakfast?
Puke at 10:05 AM?


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

No dinner, laxative, problem solved


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

AL29er said:


> No dinner, laxative, problem solved


crossed my mind!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

that should do it.


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

Go ride 2-3 hours and eat sparringly. You will burn all the water weight out of you.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

DukeNeverwinter said:


> Go ride 2-3 hours and eat sparringly. You will burn all the water weight out of you.


So I should purposely be dehydrating myself (avoid drinking water anyway) this afterrnoon/tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (May 6, 2006)

no.....
Don;t do that. you have to drink water. just do a hard ride and drink a little less. You have to have water in you though.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

OK. I guess I'll probably get in about a 90 minute ride (and drink minimal water) and be home in time to get the kid to bed, then a light dinner. Then I should be able to go to the gym by 8:30PM and put in another 90 minutes or so. I'm thinking I need to work out in long sleeve cotton tonight!

I'm thinking dinner should be something like apple/carrots/bannana (no leftover brats or anything fattening... or maybe at this point that doesn't really matter)? Then I can skip breakfast in the morning (or at least delay it till after I weigh).


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

No salt (most processed food contains a ton of it), no simple carbs (bread, pasta, rice, etc...), no cheese and no alcohol (obviously)

Veggies, moderate amount of lean protein and fruit. Raw veggies (celery, carots radishes etc...) if a post dinner snack is "needed".

Good Luck...

Oh! dieurectics in the morning! coffee, diet cola etc...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Do it pro fighter style and throw some trash bags on under your jogging suit and sweat it out. Really, a couple pounds should be pretty easy to loose in day. Just water weight. I wouldn't eat or drink anything the morning before weighing in. A few hours with out food or drink won't hurt. I go 8-10 routinely without either.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

dadtorbn said:


> No salt (most processed food contains a ton of it), no simple carbs (bread, pasta, rice, etc...), no cheese and no alcohol (obviously)
> 
> Veggies, moderate amount of lean protein and fruit. Raw veggies (celery, carots radishes etc...) if a post dinner snack is "needed".
> 
> Oh! dieurectics in the morning! coffee, diet cola etc...


Thanks everyone, I'll post my # tomorrow and we'll see how I did. The wife stocked up on fruits & veggies yesterday so that sounds like a perfect dinner tonight!

I was thinking I should stay away from the coffee in the AM because of the water weight. I usually drink quite a bit!


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Do it pro fighter style and throw some trash bags on under your jogging suit and sweat it out. Really, a couple pounds should be pretty easy to loose in day. Just water weight. I wouldn't eat or drink anything the morning before weighing in. A few hours with out food or drink won't hurt. I go 8-10 routinely without either.


A buddy I work with and ride with occasionally is a former wrestler. He said start spitting in a cup... drink no water... and wear a trash bag to the gym & riding! I was like... um I only need a pound or two! That might be a little overkill.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Got an Iphone? http://www.bedometer.com/


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

lol...spitting in a cup...that's great.

You should be good to go if you get a good sweat on, even with out the trash bags. Seriously though I would not eat or drink in the morning however.


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

I would go with the trash bag idea. Guys that i knew that wresteled did that before the weigh in. As well as making sure they took a number two as well. Good luck and let us know how it went


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I lost 7.4 pounds between lunch & bedtime! That can't be healthy  

Didn't eat my usual afternoon snack (apple & banana). Left work early at 4:30 and was on the trail by 4:50. Rode hard for 1hr 10min drinking only a couple sips of water (rinsed and spit it out otherwise). Ate my banana on the way home. Was home in time to help with bath-time and put my daughter to bed while my wife went to the gym. Had 2/3 of a can of tuna for dinner and about 200ml of water. Went to the gym at 8:30 and did 30 minutes on the elliptical machine, 30 minutes walking fast on an incline & 30 minutes on the spin bike. Ate an apple at 10PM and drank about a liter of water between going to bed and this morning (daughter woke up about 5 times). Re-weighed this morning and hadn't lost any additional overnight, probably since I drank quite a bit of water. Biked to work (only 12 minutes). I'm skipping my usual yogurt breakfast and my 4 cups of coffee, and will bike back home for my "weigh-in" at 10:15.

Looks like I gave myself plenty of cushion.

Thanks for the advice. Don't feel hungry surprisingly but man I'm dreaming about a BIG glass of water.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Made it NO problem. I was like 232.6 with shorts and a shirt on. She rounded down to 232.... so even if I would have come in at 6'2" instead of 6'3" my BMI still would have been under their 30 limit.

Two issues I should have considered:
1. Since I rode to work this AM and rode home to meet her, my blood pressure probably read a bit off? I tried to leave work 10 minutes early so I could relax for a few minutes, but she was already waiting for me. Uphill into a headwind on the way home! She took it 3 times 128/80 122/80 116/72 (those seem to be in the "normal" range though).

2. Since I wasn't drinking much water yesterday/last night/this morning it took forever to provide a urine sample. I must have drank 7 glasses of water and a cup of coffee before I was successful.... thankfully she had a few errands to run!


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm not a doc, but those BP numbers seem fine, particularly that third one.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

HarryCallahan said:


> I'm not a doc, but those BP numbers seem fine, particularly that third one.


Yeah, after thinking about it, my heart rate was probably up but a 12 minute ride (even done at a high speed) shouldn't affect my BP readings.

"A rising heart rate does not cause your blood pressure to increase at the same rate.
Even though your heart is beating more times a minute, healthy blood vessels dilate (get larger) to allow more blood to flow through more easily. When you exercise, your heart speeds up so the blood can reach your muscles. It may be possible for your heart rate to double safely, while your blood pressure may respond by only increasing a modest amount."

http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/medicine/blood-pressure.htm


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Your BP #'s are not too bad. The 128/80 might be a tiny bit high but nothing to loose sleep over. The last reading is good. I think anything over 120/80 and the doc might start asking some questions if you were constantly in that range.


----------

